# warranty repairs on GRP Autosleeper



## duds

Can anyone out there help me with regard to repairs to GRP on a 9 month old Cotswold built by Autosleepers. Cracks , blisters etc appeared several months ago and have just been filled by and at A/S factory but overspray paint is apparent when it came back to me and it does not match the original finish. I am very upset. Is it possible to satisfactorily repair GRP without obvious changes to paint colour and smooth finish to the surface. These problems cannot be universal with bodywork . I have been told the orginal comes out of a mould all white and glossy and cannot be repaired without blemish subsequently. I am taking the view it must go back as unsatisfactory workmanship.


----------



## park

We had an Eton that developed hair line cracks in the gel coat on the roof. Ours was repaired under warranty at Marquis, the paint match was perfect and you couldn't see where the repair had been carried out.


----------



## duxdeluxe

I just had some dings repaired on my GRP sailing dinghy - you can't see the repairs........ Companies like Branfibre are experts at GRP repairs but any good repairer should make it pretty well invisible. Hope that helps


----------



## Mandale

hello Duds,

During the fibre glass moulding process air pockets get stuck in between the gel coat and the layers of glass matting. These air pockets are difficult to see especially when the gel coat is coloured and not clear. The air pockets only become apparent when the panel is subjected to direct sunlight which warms the air pocket and it expands showing as a blister. I would not be too hard on them for this as it is difficult to prevent. The gel coat colour will be a British Standard or RAL colour, so a good colour match should be achievable even if blending the colour and applying clear lacquer is required. With regard to the paint surface finish and the overspray, both these issues are easily rectified by buffing and polishing. I would imagine Autosleeper will be more than happy to correct this repair for you. 

Have you had the vehicle back to them with this issue?.

It is difficult for anyone to say whether or not this is poor workmanship or a poor repair without seeing it, however if you are unhappy with the repair they should listen to you and offer a solution. 


Hope this is of help.


----------



## rosalan

The colour match should really not be an issue. There are a few variations of the basic white but this should not be an issue as the model manufactured number should be in the glove box. However, I had my bumper resprayed using the exact part number but it still did not make a perfect match as the original paintwork colour alters a little from extended sunlight exposure.
I am still surprised that A/S did not compensate for this.
Good luck!
I do think that if the difference is noticeable then A/S should be given the chance to add another top coat to correct this.
Alan


----------



## Broom

Hi All

I had a repair to the van GRP done by the Auto Trail Factory can't see it and wouldn't know a repair had been done.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## pomme1

Any competent repairer should be able to achieve a near invisible match, particularly if it's on a white area. Leaving visible overspray is very amateurish. 

I'd be taking it back sharpish!

Roger


----------



## teamsaga

Hi duds
I had trouble with A/S repair shop. Year old Sigma went in for repeat repairs to grp cracks, first attempt the workshop manager sent it back.
Second attempt I could not inspect it as I collected it in a rainstorm.
Next day I found that the grey skirts, all windows and the black mirrors were oversprayed white and silicon smeared everywhere except where it should be.
A/S asked for it back but I declined so they paid my dealer to put it right.
Good luck.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi 

We have an autocruise, our GRP failed in approx 6 places in a 10 month old van. Even though a dealer tried to repair it, the finish was shabby. It is now with Swift have=ing that and some other faults recified. Suggest you contact Autosleeper to return to them to recify ( dont forget to demand warranty to be started again from scratch.

Cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## duds

I am a lawyer so know my rights. A/S will have to sort it to my entire satisfaction but why return it in this dreadfful state. I have more than cracks in GRP actual breaking up of the surface due to shake and movement in use and they have left one area untouched on the roof the other areas were above both sides of the cab. I am going to get an expert body repairer to view it this weekend and advise me. I understand the first attempt in the paintshop was unsatisfactory to them and they did it again badly but relased it to me the customer.


----------



## VanFlair

Hi All

You should be able to make most repairs to GRP gelcoat finish with gelcoat as the filler and not need to paint, comes down to skill of the operator.

The panel manufacturer should have the exact match for the gel colour.

Martin


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

We had 6 different cracks in the GRP ( one looked like a spiders web) a dealer did the repairs to a shocking standard inc overspraying on the entrance door and window. Swift inspected this and a leaking window that the dealer simply siliconed on the outside. Swift are now sorting it all out.

Dave & Jan

Keep me posted


----------



## pomme1

duds

As a lawyer who knows his rights, why are you bothering with A/S? Surely it's the dealer's responsibility to ensure it's put right, and he should be having the grief with A/S not you.

Roger


----------



## duds

well my dealer has arranged for my Cotswold to be returned AGAIN to A/S factory in January for an inspection of the appaulingly amateurish repairs to the side cracks to GRP and to repair further a crack which appeared on the roof area.

The is overspray and orange peel effect everywhere. How did someone at the factory overseeing this work pass it as satisfactory for the customer ????

What a waste of time and expense all this is for customer, dealer and manufacturer?


----------



## padraigpost

My Mercedes Surrey had to be returned to the factory with multiple "star cracks" on the roof (about 12 ) when it was repaired you could not see where they had been, no discoloration at all, my new van also had cracks which were repaired by Marquis and the finish is perfect, I think there is no excuse for non matching paint, if Autosleepers cannot complete a satisfactory repair for you they should pay for someone who can to do it


----------



## duds

Well the Cotswold is back at the facory at the moment and this is Autosleepers last chance to do the work properly. Overspraying is not acceptable and they even missed GRP blisters and cracks to the roof area last time apart from their failures to carry out interior fault repairs properly. Autosleeper need bady to have better quality control checks both in their service areas and production line. I will never buy another Autosleeper after this long fiasco.


----------

